# Really Dark Honey



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello all. I've recently began my fall harvest here in north-central PA. One of my new, first year yards produced some truly dark, almost reddish, honey and I have no idea on the source. It almost looks like buckwheat honey, but the flavor is much sweeter and closer to the typical goldenrod honey. The location is primarily wooded, with goldenrod mixed in. There is no buckwheat anywhere in the area. Any idea what source in PA would produce such a dark honey???


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I vote for Japanese knotweed. It makes dark, rich, reddish honey. Sounds nice! I love fall honey.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Many asters will produce dark honey. Purple Aster has been big this year in Pa.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

and lets not forget "honeydew" which isn't really honey at all...


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses, it is greatly appreciated. Like I mentioned in my original post, I've never seen honey other than buckwheat look this dark. With these supers coming from a new yard location this year, it kind of threw me off when I started uncapping these new frames and saw this immensely dark, red honey. Judging from the area these hives were located in, it very well may be either knotweed or purple aster, or a combination of both. In any case I find it to have a nice aroma and super sweet taste to it. Hoping my customers will be just as fond of it.


----------



## uplander12ga (Sep 16, 2013)

After speaking with the property owner last night I learned that there is a really large piece of Japanese Knotweed (Bamboo) all across the hill above his house. Mystery solved! Very good honey!!!


----------

